# ... Rain fade?



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

:scratchin


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Obviously that's not YOUR house. :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:eek2: :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Took me a minute.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

That's just, um, wow! There are NO words lol Seriously if that was a "Professional" install, that installer should be fired and never allowed to install dishes in the future lol


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: Back when I was servicing commercial dishes I had an "emergency" four hour service call to a hotel in Key West (approx. 320 miles away). Since it was late afternoon when I got the call and the customer was over 300 miles away I knew I couldn't make the "4 hour service trip" in 4 hours, so I called the hotel and asked them to comp me a room for the night and that I would get there ASAP. I arrived just a bit after midnight, and, sure enough, they had very little signal into the front desk from the dish. I asked the counter person where the dish is mounted and they said "around back". I proceeded "around back" to find the dish. I eventually found it and then returned to the front desk. I told the counter person to have their landscape person stop by in the morning and trim the tree that had grown in front of the dish and asked for the key to my room.  I should have taken pictures, but it was dark out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richard King said:


> :lol: Back when I was servicing commercial dishes I had an "emergency" four hour service call to a hotel in Key West (approx. 320 miles away). Since it was late afternoon when I got the call and the customer was over 300 miles away I knew I couldn't make the "4 hour service trip" in 4 hours, so I called the hotel and asked them to comp me a room for the night and that I would get there ASAP. I arrived just a bit after midnight, and, sure enough, they had very little signal into the front desk from the dish. I asked the counter person where the dish is mounted and they said "around back". I proceeded "around back" to find the dish. I eventually found it and then returned to the front desk. I told the counter person to have their landscape person stop by in the morning and trim the tree that had grown in front of the dish and asked for the key to my room.  *I should have taken pictures*, but it was dark out.


!rolling

That would have been an all-time keeper! :lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Obviously that's not YOUR house. :lol:


Nope


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Nope


The grass and green vegetation gave that away.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The grass and green vegetation gave that away.


Green?

Whats green? :shrug:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Green?
> 
> Whats green? :shrug:


!rolling

The carpeting in one of the convention center halls...that's about it. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Drain fade! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> Drain fade! :lol:


!rolling

Stop....it's hurting... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, but look how noce and clean it is!
Could be a problem in an ice storm though?!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

audiomaster said:


> Yes, but look how noce and clean it is!
> Could be a problem in an ice storm though?!!


Yeah...but who wants to watch HD programming with a constant drip-drip-drip sound in DD5.1?


----------

